# The Aircraft Yearbook for 1941



## Shortround6 (Oct 9, 2018)

Stumbled on this yesterday and have been reading it.
http://www.aia-aerospace.org/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/THE-1941-AIRCRAFT-YEAR-BOOK.pdf

A great resource on the state of the US aircraft industry in 1939-40 and 41
It went to Press in May of 1941. Hundreds of pages on US companies and their products.
It is a bit propagandist in spots (to be expected in 1941) and anything referring to performance is either restricted or perhaps exaggerated but it is the best account of the expansion of the US aircraft industry that I have seen.

This site does not seem to have it?
Aircraft Year Book Project

actually the whole series appears to be here;
https://www.aia-aerospace.org/research-center/history/
Enjoy

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Oct 9, 2018)

Superb! Many thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## Prop Duster (Oct 20, 2018)

Dog Gone You! Shortround6 ; I was just about to shut down for the night and Your post came up.- 2 1/2 hours later I'm Still going through the dang Books  (skipping about
between various years ) And the planes!  WOW
I have to stop being fascinated and get to sleep......well just a couple more pages...…. .….dang your links any way.
p.s. Great find, Thanks


----------

